

BlackBerrys to Get Android Apps - canistr
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-24/blackberry-said-to-get-android-apps-as-rim-seeks-to-widen-device-s-appeal.html

======
tartuffe78
Woohoo! More fragmentation! If this is true the nightmare of testing on and
supporting multiple devices is going to get even worse. Not only supporting
2.X, 3.X, and 4.X android, but in two different form factors (tablet vs.
phone) and two different operating systems (android and blackberry).

This could backfire on RIM if developers decide they have enough to worry
about without buying a handful of blackberries.

